# '08 Technical Assignment #2 - Moving water - Due Feb 15th



## monkeykoder

Theme: Long shutter speed with water.

Due Date: Thursday February 15th 2008

Please post current photos. Anyone can participate.

This assignment is the opposite of last weeks assignment.  The purpose is to emphasize the motion of water by using a longer shutter speed.


----------



## benpsut

Seeing that everything is FROZEN up here, :mrgreen:, I took these not too long ago, so they are as "current" as current can be!  Enjoy!


----------



## TATTRAT

This is all I got, before I got a DSLR. Taken with a Sony DSC H1


----------



## benpsut

very nice!


----------



## firebird1984

Here is a shot that I took while in Yellowstone National Park this fall.


----------



## kundalini

Taken today. We had a little rain yesterday so I was hoping for some water movement. Luck was with me for the water...not so sure of the photos. All shots taken with Nikon D80, ISO 100 with ND8 and CPL filters stacked.

1. Nikor 12-24mm @ 14mm - f/11 - shutter speed 10/13 (0.769s)





2. Nikor 24-70mm @ 70mm - f/7.1 - shutter speed 10/80 (0.125s)





3. Nikor 24-70mm @ 35mm - f/14 - shutter speed 10/20 (0.500s)





I want to try again at a different time of day.


----------



## logan9967

wow all of those have a really fast moving feel to them.


----------



## seemorephoto

shot on kauai, hawaii





it had just rain and was sligtly windy so some other stuff is blurry too


----------



## WayneS

My first attempt at one of these challenges and my 2nd day having a DSLR.  Let me know what you think! :blushing:


----------



## logan9967

Glen Onoko Falls, Jim Thorpe Pennsylvania


----------



## Sim

I particularly like #3, logan!


----------



## benpsut

Very nice everyone!


----------



## KVB1085

my first attempt at this stuff... i just bought my dslr friday night.. this was taken saturday... i don't know how i had the camera set up.. BUT i wish i did because it was the only decent picture i had.. the rest came out blurry... (and yes i was using a tripod)  even this pic seems a bit too colorful... but oh well... i'm learning!! lol.


----------



## WayneS

Looks great KV!  Lol, I got mine Saturday.


----------



## kundalini

Alright, I was doing laundry while....hmmm slightly inebriated.






Duh.........................

Logan9967 & KVB1085 - sweet photos


----------



## KVB1085

thanks guys


----------



## hovis

Quick find from PC - might just do some fresh...

1/20 @ f13 ISO 400 50mm Focal


----------



## mylegacy412

lol the laundry one kills me!! :rofl:


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## MissMia

Also my first attempt... happened on this while running errands. Wish I had my tripod with me.






I'll be on the look out for better shots this weekend


----------



## Big Bully

I really like your photograph! I used to live in Marietta, I loved it down there!



KVB1085 said:


> my first attempt at this stuff... i just bought my dslr friday night.. this was taken saturday... i don't know how i had the camera set up.. BUT i wish i did because it was the only decent picture i had.. the rest came out blurry... (and yes i was using a tripod) even this pic seems a bit too colorful... but oh well... i'm learning!! lol.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow, I had no idea we had two assignments this set of two weeks... I dang near missed it...


----------



## leila

kundalini said:


> Alright, I was doing laundry while....hmmm slightly inebriated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.........................
> 
> Logan9967 & KVB1085 - sweet photos




Still laughing about the laundry!!!


----------



## Seefutlung

#1





#2





#3


----------



## keithg

maybe i should have dropped a deuce for some more contrast. . .


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Battou

Nice shot LaFoto.


I'll have atleast one for this one, but not as funny as some or as beautiful as others but it will have it's place :er:


----------



## Dioboleque

keithg said:


> maybe i should have dropped a deuce for some more contrast. . .


 
lol, my sister had the same idea, usin' the toilet, but i never got around to tryin' it out. (i think it's just fine without _the deuce_)


----------



## leila

nice one, keith! LOL


----------



## Dioboleque

2nd attempt at this...


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh Very nice!!!


----------



## Markus

Hi, here's my entry. I froze my umm fingers off playing around with exposures to get this shot in the 25 degree weather today.


----------



## LaFoto

You forgot to attach the link to the photo, Markus ...  I so want to see your entry :cry:


----------



## Markus

I originaly forgot to attach photo but went back and put the link in. It shows up for me now. Please let me know if your still not seeing it. 
I see the time you posted is the exact time I made my edit.
Maybe you caught it before I made the edit.


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic photo Markus! Absolutely gorgeous!! And it looks like it was really cold...Way to go!


----------



## Markus

Thank you, appreciate it. Yup, really cold and windy.


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, we must have posted/edited at the very same time ... now I see the photo, too.  And it is a very nice one! Lovely area of the woods around you! Part of "your" woods look like "mine" here, only the little stream does not ... where I am, everything is ever soooooooo flat, not even little waterfalls like this one can BE here . And we don't have as many rocks around my area.


----------



## Markus

Hi Corinna, Thank you. Wow what are the chances of that happening, posting and editing at the same time. I bet that would never happen again! Yes New England is a very nice place to live. We have all kinds of beautiful landscapes here. I can't wait for spring though, had enough of winter. I'll have to retake this shot in the spring when theres some color.
I've never been there but from what I've seen in photos, your country has it's share of beautiful places too.
Thanks Again.


----------



## kundalini

A couple more. An aside note, this creek usually has a really good amount of watershed as it is fed from a rock quarry that backs the property. The drought is pretty bad.











Before several trees fell at the bottom of the pool, I used to slide down this rock when I was much younger.


----------



## Rolland

Hi everyone, my first post here, I do a lot of hiking, and got a Cannon S3 for xmas, to carry with me, and record the sights. Heres a few shots of a river hike last week.









Some close ups of some nice ice formations, I call them Icestlites.










This here is an ice claw in action


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Rolland Try using photobucket or something. Your photo's didn't come through.


----------



## Rolland

Thanks Meg, I figured it out.....heres a few more....





Ice fingers





Some nice icestilites


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful shots Rolland! You did an awesome job.


----------



## kundalini

Rolland, perhaps your shots are misplaced.  The previous assignment was frozen water which seems to be the focus of your images.  This one, however is for moving water.  

But, on the other hand......nice combination of the two.


----------



## Rolland

kundalini, I thought about that, I decided to post here because some of the shots are of a long exposure, making the moving water turn kinda foggy, like on this one.


----------



## Markus

Hi Rolland, Welcome to the forum. Nice work on the photos they look great. Must have been an enjoyable hike.


----------



## Dioboleque

Another View


----------



## Mesoam




----------



## Speedy

I did this a while back with a point and shoot.


----------



## lockwood81

Wish there were some waterfalls or rapids like some of these great "moving" water exposures have. I'm in Florida which is quite flat..so I did what a could to get some moving water, without resorting to the washing machine.


----------



## Dioboleque

lockwood81 said:


> Wish there were some waterfalls or rapids like some of these great "moving" water exposures have. I'm in Florida which is quite flat..so I did what a could to get some moving water, without resorting to the washing machine.


 

Me too! (I also live in FL) Definately no waterfalls around here. My pics are actually of a sign at the entrance to a subdivision near where I live!


----------



## Dioboleque

At the Fair


----------



## Wozza

First attempt. Check the frozen water thread for some pics from the same fountain but faster speeds.


----------



## Big Bully

Very cool! I like that sculpture!


----------



## LaFoto

There *are* no waterfalls here!
And all the fountains are dry for the winter.
So the weir of the mill pond was all I could find for this assignment... :roll:





f22 at 0.25 sec





f22 at 0.4 sec.

I have another one that I took at f4.5 and 1/100 sec. --- that is more one for the frozen water assignment, though.


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic Corinna! #2 looks really neat!


----------



## Markus

Hi Corinna, wow, you made do very well for not having any waterfalls to work with. Those are terrific. I like #1 best.


----------



## federerphotography

Late, but just got back...


----------



## Big Bully

Federal, your photo is gorgeous! Where was that taken. Absolutely beautiful!!
Oh and welcome to the forum I look forward to seeing your photos in the future!


----------



## federerphotography

This shot presented itself to me off a little trail on the Hana highway.  I walked up the trail, and it ended at a pool with a decent sized stream feeding it.  I continued up stream (litterally - about 3 feet deep, with unpassable terrain on each site) about a football field, then got to the end of a little cave that opened under neath the waterfall.  Moved around, set up somer rocks to set my camera on, and made the image.

I did this on my honeymoon - the wife was not happy to be left alone in the car for almost an hour while I explored the jungle on my own outside any other humans view.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Yeah I bet. You should have taken her with you.


----------



## garran




----------



## Jon0807

I know this is late but I just wanted to share.  This was taken in hawaii, can't wait to get back there!


----------

